# Dwarf gourami pale and lethargic



## Wiil (Feb 13, 2010)

I was away from home for 5 days, and had someone care for my fish while I was away. I came back, and my dwarf gourami was pale and lethargic. He used to swim around a lot, but now he just stays in the top corner of the tank. He also keeps his pelvic fins up against his body, even when he is standing still. 

I just tested the water and none of the conditions have changed. 

Nitrate: 10 ppm
Nitrite: 0 ppm
Hardness: 75 ppm
Alkalinity: 200 ppm
pH: 8.0 (I know this is a little high but I was told that as long as he's tank-bred it should be fine, and it hasn't been a problem before)


----------



## Wiil (Feb 13, 2010)

Looked again, and he seems to have two small white patches (one on each gill cover, both in different places), and his anal fin seems to have some pieces out of it. There are no other fish in the tank, but there are 10 ghost shrimp. He's still very lethargic and pale, and moves in short bursts most of the time, although there is some smooth movement occasionally.


----------



## Wiil (Feb 13, 2010)

...and now he's laying at the bottom of the tank. Please, doesn't anyone know what could possibly be wrong?


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

I wish I was able to help you. Do the white areas look fuzzy like cotton or does it look more like an abrasion?


----------



## Wiil (Feb 13, 2010)

Not really fuzzy, I don't think, but it seemed to be raised. It wasn't moving, so not a parasite.


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

Would there be any chance you could post a pic?


----------



## Wiil (Feb 13, 2010)

It's the whitish spot close to the top of the gill cover.

This was the only way I could get a decent pic of it. Otherwise you wouldn't have been able to see it.


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

Hopefully someone will come along and be able to offer some good advice. How long have you had this fish and at what temperature do you keep the tank?


----------



## Wiil (Feb 13, 2010)

About a month, and 78ish.


----------



## Wiil (Feb 13, 2010)

He's dead.


----------



## PaperclipGirl (Feb 7, 2010)

I am so sorry.


----------

